#ubuntu-ar 2011-09-05
<Germanaz0> Hola a todos
<juancarlospaco> (¬‿¬)
#ubuntu-ar 2011-09-06
<juancarlospaco> ʘ‿ʘ
<Triviox> Triviox> Buenas gente, estoy tratando de instalar Skype en Ubuntu 11.04 x64... probé con la versión del centro de software y bajando el .deb desde la pág de skype... Instala, pero no se ejecuta; y si trato de ejecutarlo desde la terminal sale lo siguiente:
<Triviox> <Triviox> triviox@Dharma:~$ skype    skype: error while loading shared libraries: libaudio.so.2: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64  ... Alguna idea? Gracias!!!!
<tkw-one[theBades> yo no se nada sobre el asunto pero cuando instale skype en mi hardy yo lo que hice fue bajar una version no tan actual y listo funciono 100%... porque por lo general la ultima version no trabaja bien.
<Triviox> por si a alguno le interesa, Stallman en vivo y directo ahora mismo http://es.justin.tv/cconocimiento#/w/1728187472
#ubuntu-ar 2011-09-07
<marianom> unimix: ping!
<unimix> pong marianom
<marianom> unimix: te necesito de coacher esta semana asi termino el documento de reaprobación. tenes que ser mi motivador!
<marianom> yo lo escribo, don't worry :)
<unimix> Dale !, no hay problema, marianom. Solo necesito dejar que pasen las dos jornadas de CISL 2011 y ahi estare disponible 100%
<marianom> necesito fotos de eso!
<unimix> mira, hay un monton de material grafico desde Ubucon para aqui
<unimix> solamente con las fotos tenemos que pasar la evaluacion :)
<marianom> je
<marianom> ahi tengo cifradas una parte importante de mis esperanzas
<unimix> estoy algo desorganizado, en cuanto pase CISL 2011 me pongo al dia con la web, los reports, etc.
<marianom> quer dia terminan?
<unimix> las jornadas son mañana y el viernes
<unimix> asi que el fin de semana descanso un poco y arranco a full
<unimix> encima palmo el HD de la notebook asi qe estoy con cosas extras que no preveia (Murphy)
<marianom> je
<PabloR> hola alguien usa jack audio connection
<PabloR> ?
<strickly> not me
<strickly> aunque estoy re metido con el audio y rado
<strickly> para q lo queres usar?
<strickly> justamente me lo comentaban el otro dia sobre ese soft
<PabloR> estoy conectando un teclado midi via usb con esi midi mate
<PabloR> usando zinaddsubfx
<PabloR> todo lo paso por jack audio
<PabloR> hasta pude lograr controlar con el teclado el sintetizador de zynaddsubfx
<PabloR> pero no logro escuchar el audio que deberia salir
<PabloR> el problema creo que esta en la configuracion de salida de  zynaddsubfx
<strickly> aja ni idea la verdad
<strickly> laburas con audio?
<PabloR> algo
<rcares> hola
<ComandanteLinux> hola que tal?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-09-08
<strickly> :O
<Envido> buenas
<Envido> quiero instalar un ubuntu en mi notebook dell xps intel core 2 duo t9300
<Envido> puedo intalar la iso "AMD" 64 bits? hay una para intel 64 bits?
<sismo> si
<sismo> Envido podes, la arquitectura se llama AMD64 porque AMD fue el fabricante que saco la especificación
<sismo> pero funciona en los INTELS
<Envido> gracias sismo
 * SergioMeneses saluda con la mano a los presentes \o
<strickly> recien vine de la cils
<Envido> strickly: estuviste en la charla de Thill?
<strickly> mmmm
<strickly> no
<strickly> cual era ese
<Envido> jeje, no perdés nada si no lo conoces :)
<strickly> cual es
<strickly> el de q
<Envido> la tercer charla del auditorio del primer piso, teoricamente hablaría sobre software publico y gobierno electrónico
<strickly> ah si
<strickly> no esa no
<strickly> baje para otras
<Envido> yo me fui un ratito antes y no la escuché. te pregunte porque tal vez aprendió algo sobre la comunidad en todos estos años.
<strickly> ja
<Envido> me tengo que ir. chau y mil gracias.
<strickly> salud hermano mio de mi corazon
<abdoo_19> hi
<nuevo1> Hola,tengo una pregunta
<nuevo1> yo grabe Fedora 15 en una USB y al final me dice "Falló la instalación del cargador de arranque"
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas tarde a todos
#ubuntu-ar 2011-09-09
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<strickly> holasatodos
<strickly> :)
<David_Fxs> Hola a todos!!
<David_Fxs> Tengo una consulta, alguno a podido instalar y usar el wink ?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-09-10
<envido> buenas
<envido> necesito una ayudita para instalar el source de un paquete.
<envido> quiero instalar el source desde apt-get no me interesa bajarlo desde el servidor del autor.
<envido> ya agregue a los repositorios el source
<envido> si pido por ejemplo apt-cache search gcc-4 veo el paquete  gcc-4.5-source
<envido> pero no encuentro el paquete que yo necesito.
<envido> yo quiero el source de gawk
<envido> como curiosidad les comento que me sorprendio que en la version 11.04 se instala por defecto mawk y no gawk como en versiones anteriores
<Kant> hola
<Kant> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23926534/fotos/sueltas/ubuntu-fu.jpg
<envido> ya lo resolv'i, la soluci'on es f'acil
<envido> apt-get source gawk
<envido> ridiculamente f'acil si se quiere, pero no a la vista.
<envido> no encontr'e el paquete con synaptic ni con apt-cache search
#ubuntu-ar 2012-09-03
<hellsofista87> hola gente...alguien me podria a terminar de configurar el router-modem,ahi cosas que no entiendo,y estoy para leer manuales....solo necesito una manito
<hellsofista87> ayudar*
<hellsofista87> no tengo tiempo para aprender cosas,solo necesito saber si lo tengo bien configurado...
<hellsofista87> ejemplo NAT lo dejo activado ???
<hellsofista87> la conexion va via dhcp solo a mi pc...ninguna red ni nada parecido....
<hellsofista87> pppoe
<hellsofista87> no entiendo nada...lo que busco es que solo me pueda conectar yo solo y no tenga abierto puerto telnet,ftp.....
<hellsofista87> Access Control Editing : lo dejo activado ????
<hellsofista87> ojala me puedan ayudar...
<hellsofista87> VLAN Function 	 : lo desactive....
<hellsofista87> NAT :Activado...Number of IPs : Single...Virtual Server...es necesario esto ???
<hellsofista87> este es un canal apra gente experta en informatica ???
<hellsofista87> de ser asi avisenme busco ayuda por otro lado....
<hellsofista87> #ubuntu-es-offtopic | Si tenes  una preg]
<hellsofista87> ahhh ya veo...gracias igualmente.
#ubuntu-ar 2012-09-04
<LoTT> buenas
<Mrtn> Hola
<Guest81267> hola
<Guest81267> ¿Hay alguien?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-09-05
<taitustito> somos pocos aqui
#ubuntu-ar 2012-09-06
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> alguien me puede pasar como instalar paquetes de servidor en mi ubuntu 12.04 disculpen es que soy nuevo el mundo linux
<PabloRubianes> que tipo de servidor?
<invitado_web> serie la pregunta seria si mi ubuntu 12.04 me serviria para servidor
<PabloRubianes> si claro, tipo para tu casa? o que idea tenes?
<invitado_web> si para mi casa es
<invitado_web> solamente
<PabloRubianes> mira aca tenes un link
<PabloRubianes> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<PabloRubianes> para instalarte apache mysql y php
<PabloRubianes> me tengo que ir yendo... lamento no ser de mas ayuda.. saludos
<invitado_web> gracias por tu ayuda
#ubuntu-ar 2012-09-07
<javier_> hola
<javier_> alguien sabe si pasa algo con los repositorios...?
<invitado_web> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2012-09-08
<invitado_web> tengo unas dudas hacerca de wifi en ubuntu, tengo instalado ubuntu 10.04 de 64bits
<invitado_web> el wifi en esta version funciona a la perfeccion pero quiero instalar la version 12.04
<invitado_web> ya la tenia hace unos meses pero el wifi siempre funcionaba lento
<invitado_web> he rebisado muchos foros y queria consultar si existe alguna forma de tener la version final de ubuntu pero con el driver funcional de la version 10.04
<invitado_web> en los foros no he podido encontrar una ayuda consisa y verdadera q me funcione
<invitado_web> alguien q me pueda ayudar
<invitado_web> ??
#ubuntu-ar 2013-09-02
<invitado_web> hola gente! hay alguien que pueda darme una mano con la instalacion de ubuntu?
<invitado_web> alguien online?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-09-03
<rober> hola a todos
<rober> necesito ayuda
#ubuntu-ar 2013-09-05
<alberto> Hola como andan gente?
<alberto> todo bien?
<Hernan-> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2013-09-06
<Drenar> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2013-09-08
<manel2020> buenas
#ubuntu-ar 2015-09-02
<locodir-user> Hola, qué tal? Alguien podría ayudarme con una consulta?
#ubuntu-ar 2015-09-04
<soosool> السلام علیک
<soosool> کم*
<soosool> Arabic or Arjentina?
<soosool> Oops, Seems wrong channel
<soosool> Sorry and bye
#ubuntu-ar 2016-09-09
<drakum> Hola, ubuntu Mate es recomendable?
<drakum> para un principiante como yo
